# 160gal Drop-off Paludarium (slow build)



## xTimx (May 25, 2014)

hey guys. thought i'd tell you about my upcoming build. it'll be a 180 degree 160gal drop-off paludarium. 
going to try and incorporate a waterfall in this one. complete with upper land portion that'll have a big piece of drift jutting out like a "horn" 

This week will probably be getting the acrylic. 

here's the exact waterfall i will be attempting to do.  







(crosses fingers) here's hoping i'll do a good job on it.  

cheers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Python (May 25, 2014)

Looks awesome. Very ambitious. You should do a step by step with pictures. I'm sure I'm not the only one that would love to see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xTimx (May 26, 2014)

I just wanna point out that this build is NOT going to be for a tarantula lol.  

i am putting this build thread in here cuz i know you all can appreciate a big build like this one  

as for inhabitants. well i'm definitely putting in fish lol.   then i'm also going to try and put in some Dart Frogs too.  possibly some Leucs 

Today i'm going down to the plastics shop to put in my order for my acrylic.   hopefully get it cut by weds. and then i'll also pick up my wood to make the frame.   some of the build is going to be MDF and some of it is going to be acrylic.  just trying to keep the costs down.


----------



## Python (May 26, 2014)

Nice. I'm not picky about what goes into them. I've always loved large enclosures with water features. Can't wait to see the finished product!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (May 26, 2014)

Is that picture from Skyrim?


----------



## xTimx (May 26, 2014)

JZC said:


> Is that picture from Skyrim?


nope thats actually a pic from a place in Guild Wars, the original game.   the place in the game is called "Riven Earth"  so if you wanna google it, its "Guild Wars Riven Earth Waterfall"   

the problem that i'm gonna run into is the heads of the waterfall,  cuz if i dont get em right, then i'm so screwed lol.


----------



## xTimx (Jun 8, 2014)

Small update:

i needed to mock up the plywood with the acrylic. to measure the 2x4 frame. so in the midst of doing this i took 3 pics of what its sorta gonna look like.  
i'm still waiting on 3 more acrylic pieces to be cut then i can start assembly. 

here's the pics 



















I had to actually get up ontop of my couch and take these pics.  sorry i didnt have a banana for scale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Python (Jun 8, 2014)

Looking good so far. I'm really looking forward to seeing this through till the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xTimx (Jun 15, 2014)

UPDATE: 

sooooo i started to work on the stands.  these stands are based off of an aquarium design and hold ALOT of weight. i COULD add in more support but it would just be overkill. 
No glue involved,  the whole assembly will be held by screws,  glue isnt going to hold up your tank.  

the First screw! (giggity)






first base done,  i had to cut it down a lil more it was just a lil too long.  






second base done






testing out the tiers of the bases.   everything looks to be good to go. 






here i got a lil worried bout the squareness of the build, so i threw the biggest piece of acrylic on there to test its squareness.  BAM its all good! 












the bases are done,  to add support for the tanks, support beams were placed on the inside of the 2x4's per say, made flush.  this is where all the weight will be put onto and not just the screws. 






again, checking for squareness and everything seems to line up!  







thats it for now! i was wanting to work on it today but i have my mom's bday today and will be out of town! maybe i'll work on it tonight after i get back in.  

next up will be attaching the two bases together some how, and then attaching the plywood to the bases. as well as the big piece of plywood backing to the bases.   

see you soon peeps!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Python (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking good. Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## xTimx (Jun 17, 2014)

another small update:

had to mock up the whole thing again to make sure everything is square.  one piece of plywood was cut smaller than expected, dunno what happen there but i think i can get another piece cut, we'll see.  

i mocked up more pieces of acrylic to show you all how its all going to play out.  so here's some pics  































all thats left to do now is screw all the boards in place, and then start welding the acrylic.   

Any Q's?  hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orpheusr0ck (Jun 20, 2014)

That project is going along pretty sweet. Def gonna be monitoring this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Acro (Jun 30, 2014)

This could be really amazing!
Please keep up the good work and the updates!


----------



## oddT (Jul 23, 2014)

That is soo Cool, keep up the good work!


----------



## Akai (Jul 24, 2014)

Man I wish I was as talented with building stuff as you.   I'm following along along on this.  :


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 19, 2014)

xTimx said:


> nope thats actually a pic from a place in Guild Wars, the original game.   the place in the game is called "Riven Earth"  so if you wanna google it, its "Guild Wars Riven Earth Waterfall"
> 
> the problem that i'm gonna run into is the heads of the waterfall,  cuz if i dont get em right, then i'm so screwed lol.


considered using foam? kinda like lizardlandscapes??

iv debated on doing something like this but more like the waterfall from naruto with my own twist like thisXD also debated on a random thing like toilet, sink fountain or something to make ppl ask wtf lol


----------



## Acro (Sep 29, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Bill Myers (Sep 29, 2014)

Your Dart Frog Terrarium was awesome.  I can't wait to see this one when your done, too!


----------



## Versicolor19 (Oct 8, 2014)

Such s great idea, I can't wait to see the finished product! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xTimx (Nov 9, 2014)

Just letting you all know, this build is on hold indefinitely.  i just moved into a new place and i dont have the room to put it anywhere. currently right now its down in the basement but i have no tools or any money to continue building it at this time.   i still wanna finish it but its just not gonna happen right now.   

thanx all


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Nov 12, 2014)

Good luck in your new home Tim! Keep us posted when you start this one up again!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 12, 2014)

xTimx said:


> Just letting you all know, this build is on hold indefinitely.  i just moved into a new place and i dont have the room to put it anywhere. currently right now its down in the basement but i have no tools or any money to continue building it at this time.   i still wanna finish it but its just not gonna happen right now.
> 
> thanx all


Is this a lizard tank?
good luck finishing it someday


----------



## xTimx (Nov 15, 2014)

thank you for the kind replies.  

not sure on what it was gonna be really. or what it was gonna house.  all i know is, i was gonna put fish into the aquarium portion of the tank.  i was thinking maybe more dart frogs (leucomela) . but i would have had to put some serious plants protruding out of the aquarium or wood, so that the frogs can grab onto something if they accidentally fall into the water.


----------



## xTimx (Nov 30, 2014)

BTW this is the idea i had for the waterfall. i had a friend do a quick photoshop of how i kinda wanted to have it set up.


----------

